# I hate the cold...



## skeeter629 (Feb 16, 2010)

It makes my arthritis hurt...but this makes me happy.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 16, 2010)

I whish you would take it back up to your area I have had enough of it for this year. The Ice and snow is fine for a couple of days but then it gets old. :evil:


----------



## Oz (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice! Just do not try to heat in that Pyrex on a hot plate or all your pretty yellow liquid will be on the ground.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 16, 2010)

We have had snow after snow, and basically every day since feb 5, my kids have been snowed out of school for going on 2 week and its not looking like its going to end any time soon.

jim in Northern WV


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 17, 2010)

I love the snow and cold weather, keeps the mosquitoes away and the beer cold while sledding. No grass to cut and plenty of time to play in the shop.


----------



## Noxx (Feb 17, 2010)

Haha you obviously don't live in Qc ! I've heard that it's the place in Canada (or in the whole world?) that we receive the most snow!

In fact, we broke a record in winter 2007-2008 when we received more than 550cm in total (216'') !

That why I love winter:


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 17, 2010)

Ring ring. Ring ring. Ring ring.
" Hello "

Hey Jonathan this is Noxx.
What's sup man ?
Nothing much. You busy ?

 

Any snow chains ?


----------



## ander (Feb 18, 2010)

Noxx, my house is 1200m (0,75mile) from local expressway, just 10 meters to before my gate i have huge pile of snow ii the middle of the road. Total 300 meters of snow hell must be defeated to drive a car without chains. So close to civilisation and so far yet.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 13, 2014)

Buurrrrrrr........ It's that time of the year when i curse the refining gods!

I woke up to 4 five gallon buckets of this.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 13, 2014)

ROFL. Don't feel bad I've been thawing out frozen beakers and cleaning them off an on all morning. Look at it this way at least you know everything has settled in them and will not get stirred up.


----------



## etack (Nov 13, 2014)

Thats one way to clean your silver nitrate.

Eric


----------



## kurtak (Nov 13, 2014)

you are not alone palladium - we have already got a foot of snow & are getting down in the single digits at night - it should be another 5 - 6 weeks before we normally see this kind of weather --- temps are 30 - 40 degrees below normal & I see no relief in the extended forecast :x 

last year we had record number of days below zero & it looks like we are getting a head start on it this year  

I will take some of that global warming please :!: :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 13, 2014)

This cold weather is another reason why for those that are refining fingers and foils of such cards, to buy and use some "*Ferric Chloride*", or better known as "pc etching solution". It's safe to use indoors and you can still work on your fingers from ram sticks and other cards. No need to go outside and use the AP method.

I still have some left and I use it when it's cold like it is outside right now if I was working on recovering foils.

Kevin


----------



## galenrog (Nov 13, 2014)

Ferric Chloride is an inhalation hazard according to Material Safety Data Sheet. How do you prevent this potential problem when working indoors?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 14, 2014)

galenrog said:


> Ferric Chloride is an inhalation hazard according to Material Safety Data Sheet. How do you prevent this potential problem when working indoors?


You put a lid over it. Also, alot of hazards are if you use hazardous chemicals in large quantities in confined spaces without ventilation (breathing it in). Ferric Chloride IS safe to use indoors. The hobbyist pc board designer don't go outside to etch a pc board. They do it indoors. And yes, they don't use much of it either.

But as long as you place a lid on it, it's safe enough to use indoors.

Oh.. on my one gallon bottle, it says nothing about having to use it outdoors. I'm sure it would say that if it was that much of a hazard. Bleach is an inhalant hazard too, just like ammonia, but they don't say they must be used outside only.

Kevin


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2014)

We have to be careful about saying anything is safe to use indoors. Just because it has chloride in the name throws up a red flag. Like you said, anything in moderation but if you take too many aspirin for a headache, you may not have to worry about it any more. We really have no idea whats safe and just because we use it and don't die doesn't mean it's not killing us slowly. Read the MSDS closely. If it says anything about corrosive or irritant, it's not safe to use it on the kitchen table and that's what people will be doing when they read this. You have to take into account what is in the solution after it's been used. The clean fresh chemical may not be so bad but your adding some really nasty heavy metals during the leech.


----------



## kurtak (Nov 15, 2014)

testerman said:


> galenrog said:
> 
> 
> > Ferric Chloride is an inhalation hazard according to Material Safety Data Sheet.
> ...



Kevin

since you have been back on the forum I have noticed a number of times now that you keep making reference to methods &/or reagents as being "SAFE" when in fact they are not :!: (& I am surprised that Harold or one of the other moderators have not spoke up yet)

notice that in galonrog's quote I underlined "according to Material Safety Data Sheet" --- also notice on my bottle of ferric chloride in the square box on the label which lists the "health Hazards" at the bottom in "large letters" it says "INHALATION" & then it gives instructions if you suffer inhalation (including if you stop breathing as a result)

Ferric chloride may not be a strong fuming reagent (in & of its self --- like nitric &/or HCl) but it still fumes & when reacting with other metals (copper etching) fuming is increased in the course of the reaction :!: 

Also bleach & ammonia come with health & safety warnings "to be followed" when using these products - one of which is to take precautions to avoid the hazards caused by inhalation of these products --- just because these products are used in house hold cleaning applications Does Not Make Them Safe :!: :!: :!:

HCl is sold as a concrete cleaner (used to prep concrete by "home owners" before painting concrete) because it is sold for home use Does Not Make It Safe :!: :!: :!: 

Sulfuric acid & sodium hydroxide & both sold as house hold drain cleaners - being sold for home use Does Not Make Them Safe :!: :!: :!: 

Speaking of NaOh (sodium Hydroxide)which you are using in your keyboard mylar process & you have stated that (because you are not using nitric) that your process is safe

Sorry but that just is not true - NaOH is & can be a very dangerous chemical to work with if not properly handled (just read the label on a drain cleaner bottle) & that includes fuming when reacting with water &/or other reagents &/or metals (like aluminum) 

My point is this - we have a lot of new members that join this forum - many of them have absolutely "no clue" of the dangers involved in the chemicals &/or process's we use & work with - many of them have already had their heads filled with FALSE information from the internet about things being safe - when in FACT they are not

We try very hard here on this forum to do away with these false hoods of so called safe chemicals &/or safe methods because it is important that new members understand that as a Matter Of Fact --- ALL of the chemicals &/or ALL of the methods used in the recovery &/or refining of PMs have an element of danger & hazard to them & therefore the importance of knowing the dangers & hazards involved so that proper precautions are taken, followed & used when doing this

So please Kevin - stop posting misleading information calling chemicals &/or methods safe - when in fact they are not safe --- they must be "Made Safe" by following proper safety warnings & procedures :!:

Kurt

Edit; to ad picture


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 15, 2014)

kurtak said:


> (& I am surprised that Harold or one of the other moderators have not spoke up yet)



You're doing a good job of making things clear. Continue the course.

Harold


----------

